# PLEASE READ - Personal Attacks Not Tolerated



## SafetyPro2 (Jul 4, 2005)

Not naming any names, but there are some members who appear to be posting here primarily to perpetuate arguments and attacks on certain other members that began on another site.

As a reminder, when you joined this site, you agreed to the rules and guidelines below, and personal attacks are not tolerated. We (the Moderators) have been relatively lenient up until this point because we do want free exchange of ideas and try very hard to not be heavy-handed. However, as the volume of these type of posts seems to be increasing, we will be forced to take stronger action in the future.

What happens on other sites should stay on other sites and not be brought in here.

Thank you.

The EMTLife.com Moderator Team

EDITED TO ADD:
For those of you that think this is an infringement on your Free Speech Rights, I would like to remind you that the 1st Amendment only covers government interference with your rights.  This is a private forum with rules you agreed to abide by when you joined.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 13, 2005)

Given some of the recent postings, I thought it appropriate to bring this topic back up as a reminder to everyone here.

PERSONAL ATTACKS WILL NOT BE TOLERATED IN ANY FORM!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 2, 2007)

I thought I'd bump this thread up as a reminder to everyone here that personal attacks are not tolerated here.

If you insist on expressing your opinion in a manner that violates our Forum Rules, don't be suprised if one of the following happens:

1) You receive a warning.
2) You're placed on Moderator Preview
3) You're Banned from the site temporarily
4) You're Banned permanently

Please remember that it is up to the discretion of the Community Leaders to determine what action to take for a given offense and we are not required to follow the list in order.

If you feel that you didn't deserve the infraction you received, you may register your appeal with the Tribunal of Community Leaders by sending an e-mail/PM to all of the moderators.  We will then review your infraction, the action taken, and any argument that you present to us in your message and make our final ruling.


----------

